# Perdido pass 4-7-20



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I went yesterday. Tide was neap showing first high at 11am then dropping 4 inches over about 6 hours. The second set of pilons from east side had a little too much current. I got in with mask fins snorkel but I was having to kick pretty good to keep up. I moved to the first pilon which is the one that kids normally jump off of and I put on all my gear. I only stayed under for about 15 minutes. Vis was about 12-15 and not the first sign of a fish on it to shoot. I went out to the jettys but it was a little too rough. Then I went to ono island bridge and even though there was no current, I only had about 4 feet of visibility. I did see a couple sheepshead but I couldn't get a shot off.


----------

